
Introudction to Ansible Playbooks - korono
https://medium.com/@michaeljonaitis/an-introduction-to-ansible-playbooks-dfbc0f3ad71b
======
korono
Wrote a quick tutorial introducing ansible and ansible playbooks.

------
scoot_718
nice introudction

